# Snowshoe hunt



## Gunney (Jan 25, 2015)

Anybody doing any good with snowshoe's this year.? So far hearing not, too good even with dogs We'll be in the Manistique area (U.P) next week giving it a try.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Be on the alert for Wolf sign.


----------



## Gunney (Jan 25, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Be on the alert for Wolf sign.





Luv2hunteup said:


> Be on the alert for Wolf sign.


Yes, See tracks every year up there.!! They are there.! A few years back they got a hunters beagle.


----------



## throughtheice88 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hoping to head north for snowshoes in the next few weeks. We'll see how it goes.


----------

